# Iron Chef



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I was at chapters book store earlier this evening, to see a cook book presentation, meet the author type thing, and anyway I was wandering around just checking out different books, and guess what I saw, Iron Chef the Official Book, has anybody else seen this one yet ?.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I haven't seen it but found some reviews:

_The New York Times_ 
The equivalent of Pokemon for adults [and] the newest cult hit on television.

_Time_ 
A game show that makes 'Survivor' look like 'Hollywood Squares'.

_The Miami Herald_ 
A mix between Godzilla, wrestling, and Julia Child. Yes, it's that strange. And that entertaining.

and the table of contents from Barnes & Noble 
here


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My dear friend is in the hospital and I got it for him last week, with a card that said
"not as fun to heckle the book as the TV show"....pokemon for adults lololol when do the dolls and autograph knifes come out....think there will be massive lines at Christmas time????lololol smiling tooo.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I leafed through it, not very interesting at all. They mainly re-cap all the battles and so forth. I was expecting a deep view and outlook on asian cuisine etc...


----------

